# luces automaticas para el carro



## el niño de oro (May 14, 2006)

hola yo soy nuevo enn  esto de los foros   y queria saver si alguien me poede ayudar quisiera saver si alguie me poede facilitar el circuito para  ponerle las luces automaticas al auto  osea para coanndo arrannque el carro se prenndan y que coanndo se apage el carro tennga un retraso d un minnuto ojala me puedann aser  el gran favor d pasarme el  diseño del circuito o los materiales que nesesito para aserlo! de anntemano grasias


----------



## Luis Felipe (May 15, 2006)

Se podría hacer fácilmente que las luces del vehículo sean controladas mediante el suiche del encendido y no con el suiche convencional.
Simplemente se ubican en la caja de fusibles del carro los cables del suiche de encendido y del suiche de luces, para colocar el cable que va a las luces después del suiche del carro.

Para hacer el retardo del minuto para que se apagen te aconsejo utilizar un 555 de modo que produzca tal retardo y no del modo de generación de onda cuadrada.

Lo que si no podés hacer es colocar la salida del 555 directo a las luces del carro porque no soportaría tal carga, pero sí se podría hacer un circuito para que controle un relé o un SCR.


----------

